

Show HN: Bitcoin-Ex, Bitcoin Parser/Node in Elixir/OTP - justinjlynn
https://github.com/justinlynn/bitcoin-ex

======
justinjlynn
Hacked this together this weekend. I was inspired by Coinbase's Toshi
implementation but I was unhappy with some aspects of the performance and
architecture. As I wanted to give Elixir/OTP a proper go, what better non-
trivial deep dive than to implement a bitcoin protocol parser and node? This
is my first non-hello-world Elixir lib/app and I'm hoping this is useful to
others in some way. Discussion, pull requests, and "well, this sucks and
here's how to improve it" always welcome. Cheers HN!

